# import von Java Klasse ohne package



## ClaudeMichel (12. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich schreibe gerade an einem Plugin für imagej falls das jemand kennt.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. 
Es ist in ImageJ nicht erlaubt ein Plugin in ein package zu stecken.
Dies führt dazu das mein Plugin von anderen Klassen die mein Plugin benötigen nicht über eine import Anweisung geladen werden kann.
Im Dateisystem sieht das so aus:

Klasse1 liegt mit package1 und package2 im gleichen Ordner.
Die Klassen sehen aufs nötigste reduziert so aus:

public class Klasse1
{}

package1;
public class Klasse2
{}

package2;
public class Klasse3
{
       private Klasse1 k1;  // Hier ist der Fehler Klasse1 ist nicht bekannt
}

Wie mache ich Klasse1 bekannt? Wenn Klasse1 in einem package wäre wäre es schließlich kein Problem sie zu importieren. Also muss das doch auch so gehen. Klasse3 wird übersetzt sobald ich die Referenz auf Klasse1 raus nehme.

Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand weiß wie man das Problem lösen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2009)

absolut unmöglich


----------



## ClaudeMichel (12. Mrz 2009)

Meinst du es ist unmöglich die Klasse zu importieren?

Das kann doch nicht sein das wäre doch ein Bug von Imagej...


----------



## hdi (12. Mrz 2009)

Wohl eher "feature". Vllt haben sie es nicht mit Packages hinbekommen.
... dann können halt nur Programme, die keine Packages beinhalten, das nutzen.

Wenn es ein Bug wäre, wäre es doch ein extremer Bug, der doch sofort auffallen
und behoben sein müsste.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2009)

hmm, anderes Plugin, fremde Library,

in diesem besonderen Fall ist vielleicht noch Reflection ein Weg,
 Class c = Class.forName("Klassenname"); 
scheint zu funktionieren, falls dir das weiterhilft,
aber normaler import ist meines Wissens ausgeschlossen


----------



## ClaudeMichel (12. Mrz 2009)

Ok danke euch beiden erstmal.

Ich werde es mal mit Reflection versuchen. Ansonsten kann ich dann wohl gar keine packages benutzen auch wenn das die Übersichtlichkeit der ganzen Anwendung nicht gerade erhöhen würde und mein Auftraggeber eigentlich verlangt das ich mich an MVC halte.


----------



## hdi (12. Mrz 2009)

Was hat MVC mit Packages zu tun? Packages dienen doch nur der besseren Übersicht, oder irre ich mich?

Du kannst doch jedes Programm in tausend Packages splitten oder alle Klassen
ohne irgendein einziges Packages zusammenwerfen. Der Code bleibt gleich.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2009)

MVC impliziert auch andere ordentliche Java-Prinzipien wie Doku, Code Conventions, Packages,

so wie Knigge-Esskultur auch ordentliche Kleidung voraussetzt


----------



## hdi (12. Mrz 2009)

Ah okay. Ich dachte MVC is nur ein Pattern. Wir reden hier schon über Model-View-Controller oder?
Hab noch nie im Zusammenhang damit irgendwas über Packages oder Code-Style gelesen.


----------



## ClaudeMichel (12. Mrz 2009)

Ich finds halt einfach übersichtlicher die Anwendung in einzelne funktionale Bestandteile zu unterteilen und ich denke mein Auftraggeber sieht das genauso...


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2009)

@hdi
ich auch nicht (gelesen), wollte nur einen denkbaren Gedankengang aufzeigen


----------

